# cycling shorts - embarrassing question only to be asked at online forum!



## e-rider (19 Aug 2012)

so here's a question about lycra cycling shorts that nobody would actually ask someone face-to-face, so I'm making good use of an internet forum site!

I have several pairs of lycra cycling shorts and I have the same problem with all of them - my pubes poke through the lycra which isn't a good look!!! I'm forever paranoid about this on club runs etc. Is this normal? Or do I have weird pubic hair?

I thought it was mainly women that shave this region - are men doing that too these days?


----------



## Cheshire Celt (19 Aug 2012)

Time to get the clippers out lol


----------



## Lee_M (19 Aug 2012)

Ugh! 

I wear seamless pant underneath (from decathlon) that should spare your embarrassment


----------



## e-rider (19 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> Ugh!
> 
> I wear seamless pant underneath (from decathlon) that should spare your embarrassment


 I go commando which is how it's intended I thought?


----------



## Lee_M (19 Aug 2012)

I'm sure it is, but I've never had a problem with the seamless pants and they soak the sweat up too


----------



## simon.r (19 Aug 2012)

Colour co-ordinate shorts and pubes? You're not a ginger are you?


----------



## Octet (19 Aug 2012)

When you say 'they poke through', as in they poke through the fabric?


----------



## e-rider (19 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> When you say 'they poke through', as in they poke through the fabric?


 yes, only a few at a time but still not a good look!


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2012)

Pluck off.


----------



## Octet (19 Aug 2012)

I am taking a shot in the dark here, but I am guessing the problem is either stiff pubic hair or cheap shorts.
My primary belief would be that it is a cheaper pair of shorts, and the fabric is thin enough for your pubic hair to push through, a solution would be to get a more expensive pair.

I don't think trimming would be a solution because then all you do is stiffen the hair and it would be able to push through even more easily.
Try wearing shorts which are a closer match to your hair colour.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> .
> 
> (otherwise you would get a stiff tip which would go through) should solve it, and it might help with comfort as well.



[childish snigger]stiff tip![/childish snigger]


----------



## Octet (19 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> [childish snigger]stiff tip![/childish snigger]


 
Just edited the post, although you quoted it just before I managed to change it


----------



## Zakalwe (19 Aug 2012)

If you do shave, you'll need to keep doing it every couple of days for the rest of your cycling life. Get some expensive shorts with compression weave fabric or whatever. Underpants soaking up sweat is not something I like the sound of, I want that moisture wicked away not held against my skin by my undies, otherwise the saddle sore bumps would be poking through along with the pubes. 

Chicks love that shaved Johnson look though. Apparently.


----------



## martint235 (19 Aug 2012)

You could always get shorts with a higher pad line.


----------



## Zakalwe (19 Aug 2012)

Or wear them back to front


----------



## Octet (19 Aug 2012)

Zakalwe said:


> If you do shave, you'll need to keep doing it every couple of days for the rest of your cycling life.


 
Apparently it also gets very itchy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2012)

Given that there's a ''tent pole'' effect (not always a good look either!) that lifts the shorts slightly away from your pubic porcupines, you wouldn't have to shave, you should be able to get away with a little bit of scissor trimming. Best done while sober to avoid embarrassing explanations at A&E....


----------



## WhiteWolf (19 Aug 2012)

Buy some furry shorts


----------



## yello (20 Aug 2012)

I'm baffled. I've never known such a thing. I can only assume the pad in the bibs is short or your pubic hair grows higher up towards your stomach than other peoples. I have leg hair that'll find it's way through my leg warmers (particularly around the knees) but never pubic hair.... that I've noticed anyway. You've got me concerned now!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2012)

I have seen this (on others) (no names etc), and it's sufficiently disturbing to make one check one's own shorts from time to time. I think the answer is good quality shorts.


----------



## tadpole (20 Aug 2012)

http://www.velominati.com/etiquette/dont-be-an-ass-just-say-no-to-bad-lycra/


----------



## yello (20 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I have seen this (on others) (no names etc), and it's sufficiently disturbing to make one check one's own shorts from time to time. I think the answer is good quality shorts.


 
I'm much to polite to look I guess. 

Strike my earlier comments - good quality shorts it is.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2012)

CS7 can be a bit of an eye-opener. You see shorts that are nigh on transparent, non-cycling shorts that are nowhere near high enough at the back and cycling shorts in white or red that are just that bit too anatomical. I suppose it's democratic, and I try not to be a shorts fascist, but........


----------



## PpPete (20 Aug 2012)

CS7 you say?
Now we know where richp will be hanging out the next few days...


----------



## yello (20 Aug 2012)

I think I'll have to start asking my wife before I go out 'can you see my bum in this'.


----------



## jifdave (20 Aug 2012)

As a newbie I wear boxers underneath. 
Is this a faux pas?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2012)

compared to the stripy t-shirt, the funny hat and white gloves...............not really


----------



## e-rider (20 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I have seen this (on others) (no names etc), and it's sufficiently disturbing to make one check one's own shorts from time to time. I think the answer is good quality shorts.


 so it's not just me then - this post makes me feel normal again.
I have some £100 bibs, and numerous other shorts including Altura pro gels which seem popular with other club riders. I must have dodgy pubes then!!! I'll check Wiggle for pube coloured shorts.


----------



## e-rider (20 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> You could always get shorts with a higher pad line.


 this could be the answer - any brands recommended with higher pad line? Assos perhaps? Something cheaper than Assos?


----------



## lejogger (20 Aug 2012)

Totally empathise with you on this. It's a problem I've certainly had with both cheap and expensive-ish shorts, but it makes sense that the better/denser quality the short the less likely it is to happen. 

Maybe some of us have coarser hairs than others? It's not just the ahem pubic region either, my thigh/knee area hairs have often made a dart for sunlight when wearing longs in colder weather. 

The problem with trimming is that you have to go quite short. If you leave it mid length and bristley there's even more chance of it bursting through. 

It's a bit of a mission but I just strim everything down now with a Phillips body groom at the lowest setting you can get without taking the guard off. Usually only required once a month and actually for someone like me who's a bit on the hairier side it looks a heck of a lot better both in shorts and out


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2012)

this might be completely off the wall, but.........conditioner?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Aug 2012)

While we're on the subject of sensitive areas, is there anything that can be done when the fabric that covers the anatomic foam in ones shorts wears out? Yesterday, after sixty miles in the saddle I felt like my, um, rusty sheriff's badge had been sanded down. My god I'm glad we have nappy cream in the house


----------



## RAYMOND (20 Aug 2012)

Well if your on the bike no one is going to notice , i mean who can see that closely when your cycling at speed.
You could always put a piece of cloth down there,having 2 benifits lol
Don't roll it up though


----------



## e-rider (20 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> this might be completely off the wall, but.........conditioner?


I think the problem is 'fine' rather than coarse!


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2012)

tundragumski said:


> I think the problem is 'fine' rather than coarse!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2012)

tweed shorts would, of course, solve the problem.





I confess I have a pair of threequarters which look a lot like this..






and, if a pube had the termerity to see the light of day, the mottled pattern would act as camouflage


----------



## Licramite (22 Aug 2012)

Hi
being ex para the expression going commando to me means two blokes and one ems touching his toes.
but having said that I have no problem being bare arsed , on long tabs skiddys were the first go.
which is fine if your wearing loose clothing, nothing gets wiped against nothing , but if your wearing lycra ?

I wear black y fronts under mine, it will solve the problem of hairs and helps your road holding by stopping those embarrising skids on long journeys.

its got nothing to do with modesty (how can you have any modesty left after doing the dance of the flaming peanuts) its just I want keep the pink padding pink and on rides over several days were you can,t was your kit out, - well it just means no one objects to you being at the head of the pack.


----------



## Acyclo (23 Aug 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Ha...NQBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345720256&sr=8-1


----------



## Chris-H (23 Aug 2012)

I could always ask the mrs where she gets her kecks from,chest high and secure as hell,nothing gets in and nothing gets out


----------



## e-rider (29 Aug 2012)

new Assos Uno shorts just arrived - original problem solved - bank balance now in trouble!

Made use of the PrimeraSports 20% off weekend - still spent £90 though - but OMG what quality! Not sure I'll ever be able to go back to roughin-it with Altura's again!


----------



## Licramite (29 Aug 2012)

I,m sticking to £8 for 3 black cotton Y fronts from M&Coy - and cheep chinese lycra


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Aug 2012)

tundragumski said:


> new Assos Uno shorts just arrived - original problem solved - bank balance now in trouble!
> 
> Made use of the PrimeraSports 20% off weekend - still spent £90 though - but OMG what quality! Not sure I'll ever be able to go back to roughin-it with Altura's again!


 
What is the sizing like on the assos shorts ?


----------



## e-rider (29 Aug 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What is the sizing like on the assos shorts ?


for such expensive products the Assos size guide is really poor. It is mainly based on overall height and I found the shorts to come out a bit on the small side, but they are primarily made for skinny racing types. I ended up with one size larger than I would take in Altura shorts; so pretty much like Santini and other Italian brand sizing.
Assos shorts are definitely not made for short fat people! The max waist size made is 38" but that comes with a lot of length so you'll need to be well over 6' tall too.


----------



## Robeh (29 Aug 2012)

what a load of *ollocks this tread brightened my day


----------

